# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Keratocunus

## Atleet

Zijn hier mensen die ook Keratokonus hebben?
Ik heb hier zelf al een poosje last van. En mijn zicht is nog maar 30%
Verder worden er lenzen op dit moment aangemeten bij mij en die worden
vergoed omdat het een aangeboren oogafwijking is.

Ik begon ondertiteling dubbel te zien met mijn rechter oog en dacht in eerste
instantie dat het niets was. Echter begon ik ook warig te zien met dat oog.
Vooral licht opjecten zie ik dubbel. Metname ondertiteling en de sterren en maan. Ik krijg nu zharde lenzen die ik dinsdag op kan halen uit het ziekenhuis
en mijn zicht word dan weer 90-100% als vind ik mijn zicht helemaal niet verkeerd nu met 30%. Zo langzaam gaat het dus je merk er weining van.
Wat dat betreft vind ik mijn oogaandoening helemaal niet erg. En als 
het niet meer wil met mijn ogen kan ik een hoornvlies transplantatie
krijgen. Het valt dus allemaal wel mee vind ik zelf. 

Linkje naar de aandoening wat het inhoud enzv
http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keratoconus

----------


## Sefi

Zelf heb ik het waarschijnlijk niet, maar ik ken wel iemand die het ook heeft.
We hebben allebei dezelfde aandoening, nl. HMS = HyperMobiliteitsSyndroom. Dit is een bindweefselaandoening en het verzwakt dus het bindweefsel. Dit resulteert in regelmatig gewrichten uit de kom en veel spierpijn. Dit even ter info wat HMS is.
De meeste mensen hebben dus last van hun gewrichten, maar in principe kan alles waar bindweefsel in zit problemen gaan geven. En zodoende kan ook het hoornvlies zwakker worden en keratoconus ontstaan.
De kans bestaat dat ik hier nog wel mee te maken ga krijgen, maar bij de laatste oogtest was het nog 'normaal'.

Die kennis van me werd echt gek van haar zicht. Ze kon geen licht aan haar ogen verdragen en alles zag ze dubbel, of objecten bewogen. Heel irritant dus.
Zij had niet veel succes met het vinden van goede lenzen, maar na 3 jaar lijkt het er op dat ze nu de goede lenzen heeft.
Ik hoop voor jou dat je snel de juiste lenzen zult hebben, want haar zoektocht naar dé goede lens heeft voor heel wat frustraties gezorgd.

Ik hoop dat je straks kunt zeggen: "Er gaat een wereld voor me open".
 :Smile:

----------


## Atleet

Mmm houd dat ik dat ik dan ook die aandoening heb omdat ik keratoconus heb. Ik heb zelf eingelijk nog nooit wat uit de kom gehad of spierpijn zomaar. Na het zware trainen heb ik al een af en toe spierpijn als ik een week rust heb gehad maar verder niet eingelijk. De spierpijn die ik heb treed dan meestal 2 dagen na de training op of tewel doms genoemd.
Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness deze spierpijn heb ik graag want dit betekend
voor mij spiergroei.

----------


## Sefi

Nee hoor, dit betekent niet dat jij die aandoening ook hebt, want dan zou je niet zodanig kunnen trainen. HMS'ers zijn behoorlijk beperkt en ik heb altijd spierpijn, doordat mijn spieren constant overbelast zijn (ze doen namelijk 24 uur per dag hun best om mijn gewrichten en wervels op z'n plek te houden), dus die zijn verzuurd en vormen spierknopen (triggerpoints). En dat is absoluut geen goede spierpijn, zeg maar.

Volgens mij is het niet echt bekend waardoor het precies ontstaat, maar het is opvallend dat dit regelmatig voorkomt bij hypermobiele mensen en in dit geval moet het gepaard gaan met het zwakke bindweefsel. Hypermobiliteit is ook aangeboren, net als keratoconus.

Maar wat ik er tot nu toe over gelezen heb weten ze niet echt precies de oorzaak. Misschien dat er inmiddels nieuwe ontwikkelingen zijn, maar dat zou je oogarts of optometrist dan wel moeten weten.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Atleet,

Heb je inmiddels je lenzen all?
Merk je ook verbeteringin je zicht?
Sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Atleet

Jeps ik heb lenzen en mijn zicht is 90-100% geworden.
Nadeel na een jaar kan ik nog niet wennen aan deze harde lenzen.

----------

